# Jollymon Rocks!!!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*3,000 POSTS!!!*









Man, and I thought I needed a life









Keep it up ND!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to go Jolly
You the Man
















Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great job Pete, lots of good info and fun from you


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

Wow, 3000 posts! And _*most*_ of them worthwhile!









Seriously, thanks for all you do on the Forum.

Keep up the good work. I appreciate you.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

some day.......





















way to go, Jolly, you da man...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We lift our margaritas in your direction! Cheers!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

3,000 posts wow you are the man and we're heading into the winter season when your post count really shoots up too! Oh wait, your already in Winter season!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It seems like yesterday when this forum came together.

Ok, I admit to a slight addiction to the forum. Being a moderator since this thing started helps the post count along. I always try to welcome the newbies and help with questions when I can. (If not, I'll stall them until someone crafty comes by!)

Thanks to all for hangin' around here and keepin' me company. I sure do enjoy you all.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Totally Awesome JollyMon. I agree with all the comments







especial the one about the value of your posts. You make this site Rock!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wowser! I've already reaped benefit from your sharing and I have only been around a month. Thanks! Write on, JollyMon (pun intended)!


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Congrats , You must eat, sleep and DRINK Outback !!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

jollymon action

great job







, keep up the good work, what ever work you do









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jollymon

Enjoy that Margaritta - You have earned it. Turely inspiring ... 3000 post and going









I always enjoy your comments









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW! You da' Man Jollymon.

I won't make you "sing for your supper every night"

You know what I'm talking about


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You must have had a typing class, I struggle with the two finger tap.

Great job my friend!!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to go Jolly! All of them were worthwhile!

Interesting to note that with 1,500 members, only 51 have more than 200 posts. We could probably glean some interesting statistics from all this if we had a mind to. Not sure what value that would have other than curiosity.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

vdub said:


> Way to go Jolly! All of them were worthwhile!
> 
> Interesting to note that with 1,500 members, only 51 have more than 200 posts. We could probably glean some interesting statistics from all this if we had a mind to. Not sure what value that would have other than curiosity.
> [snapback]54448[/snapback]​


Would you care to handle that for us? Pie graphs, flow charts, and spread sheets would help.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Is JollyMon a Parrot Head and a Outback head????? You Bet!

WOW!!!

Walter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't like my color, could you change that, please?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

youdaman Jolly!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go Jolly









I made the pie chart!!









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I made the pie chart!!


Well, I *looked* at the pie chart! And I have stayed in a Holiday Inn before.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A few more statistics from those of us who (whom?) have nothing better to do...

Of over 1,500 members...

* 33% have never made a post
* 10% have only but a single post
* 94% have made less than 100 posts
* 6% have made more than 100 posts
* 0.8% have graduated to BIG DOG status!

I really need to get a life!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Heh, I'm a 6% type.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am off the porch and chasin the Jollyman


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm just posting aimlessy to get close to 2k










Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

This Big Dog is on the loose running and recruiting rapidly


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------

